# Metal halides



## Randymac (Feb 20, 2008)

Anyone out there ever run catalina aquarium metal halides? How are they and how are the reef grow bulbs? I am considering purchasing some. Price seems reasonable.


----------



## fishn (Nov 10, 2008)

I used them with the 15K bulb, and they worked out good. The growth was not as good as the XM 10K that I replaced them with. I now only use the orginal sockets. Deffently recomend, but consider diffrent reflectors.


----------

